# 2006 TRX350FE Repair Manual?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking for free one if possible. 

Trying to fix a friends machine and would like some kind of reference point if possible and also my brother (2006 AT) and 3 other guys I ride with (2002 x 2 & one 2004) with that have them too and I seem to be the one always fixing them.

I found a PDF file for my 2006 Brute Force 650i (750 manual, but basically the same) and was hoping for the same (if anyone needs a copy, shoot me an email).


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i need one too, actually.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Seem to be impossible to find......free that is!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd like the 650i manual. been hunting for that one myself. 
I will hunt the trx350 manual for you.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I'd like the 650i manual. been hunting for that one myself.
> I will hunt the trx350 manual for you.


I've got the 750 manual in PDF, but basically the same.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've found a buttload so far..
I never could find the 650 manual in electronic form. Not even for purchase..
but as of today, thanks to BF650SRA, we are the only people on the net who have the 650 manual w00t!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

not really i have on for the 05-09 650 brute from midwest manuals on cd got if off ebay for 14$ but it does not cover the 650i but every thing is the same except the suspension . when i told him it didnt cover the 650i he refunded my money and i got to keep the cd. so yea i got mine for free. and i have the rancher 350 manual in book form also if anyone needs some pages i could scan them and seed in a email


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

let me clarify. we are the only forum with it for download.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There is a wiring diagram for the trx350 00-06 also 88-92 condensed service specs and a 04 parts catalog if any one interested..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice. thanks for that!


----------

